# Advice on Salary offered



## dxbJimBob (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

I know you get this alot but some quick help would be nice!

I have been offered 100,000 AED a month from a company, Im a single guy coming here by myself. what do you guys think?

Accomodation - they are sorting me out with a 1 bedroom apartment in the Marina i think, which I do not have to pay rent on.

Is this enough to get by on?

Thanks,


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

If it indeed is 100K AED, it is great. You could live a very good life on this (based on discussions on this board although I have not been to Dubai yet, coming in July).


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> 100,000 AED a month


Did you mean *10,000*/month or *100,000*/year?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

erm, that's nearly £14k a month.

If that's the right figure, got any jobs going at your place?


----------



## dxbJimBob (May 20, 2008)

100,000 AED a month, Im not sure I could ask!- Im a commodities broker.


----------



## nakamozu (May 12, 2008)

I think this is a good salary. It usually ranges around $300K but with your housing allowance, it is right where it should be. I am not a commodity broker but have heard packages are nice. Good luck


----------



## stemck2001 (Apr 9, 2008)

brokers i know are gettin around 30-40 so if u gettin tht grab it with both hands


----------

